# TopKick parking brake adjustment



## emr

I have a 95 GMC TopKick that was driven for a short distance with the parking brake on. Now the brake wont even stop the truck from rolling down a standard driveway. I am wondering if there is a simple way to adjust this, or do I have to take it in for a repair/replacement of the parking brake?


----------



## ropensaddle

emr said:


> I have a 95 GMC TopKick that was driven for a short distance with the parking brake on. Now the brake wont even stop the truck from rolling down a standard driveway. I am wondering if there is a simple way to adjust this, or do I have to take it in for a repair/replacement of the parking brake?



Does the brake work off the driveshaft?


----------



## emr

I am not sure. Sorry for my ignorance but I am not much of a mechanic. It is activated by pulling up on a black lever that is located along down in between the brake pedal and the door.


----------



## MOE

If the top of the brake handle turns, start turning it clockwise to take up the slack in the cable.


----------



## emr

Thanks Moe. I remembered that this morning and gave it a try. It works perfectly now. It has been so long since I used a truck with brakes like this I kind of forgot how they work. Thanks again.


----------



## ropensaddle

emr said:


> Thanks Moe. I remembered that this morning and gave it a try. It works perfectly now. It has been so long since I used a truck with brakes like this I kind of forgot how they work. Thanks again.



Moe beat me to it but remember it is not as good as it was the lining had to get wore they should be on the transmission and driveshaft. You will prolly get by for a while I always set those suckers tight enough to kill the truck!


----------



## pro94lt

What about if my handle just turns and turns. I see a hole in it does a pin go un their? Also is their an adjuster behind the drum? ?


----------



## MSgtBob66

*You might be missing some components*

You might be missing some components or your adjuster has become unthreaded. The park brake system that brakes on the driveshaft typically uses a cable that goes to the park brake drum on the rear of the transmission. The cable (bear with my beer adleded memory) has a threaded portion at the park brake handle and at the drum mechanism. You could have a stripped nut on the handle as well if someone torqued it down real hard. Tighten the handle with the brake released (it may turn for quite a time, it's fine threaded) and see if that helps. Your could have a broken cable or as I stated above, stripped threads. The cables are available at the dealer, NAPA, CarQuest, or other medium duty parts sellers. Good Luck!


----------



## pro94lt

Ok sounds good. I think the threads are stripped but it is moving the brakes under the truck... thanks i need to take a closer look


----------

